# Activity at the Entrance of the new Top Bar Hive 11



## chiefman (May 18, 2003)

Activity at the Entrance of the new Top Bar Hive 11 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rv5SUWiLSjc

Activity at the Entrance of the new Top Bar Hive. Recorded on 18 September 2015... Time 14:30. 

Lots of Drones hanging around the outside of the entrance today. Probably coming back from a mating flight at the Drone Congregation Area (DCA)

Its just officially turned spring. We had a nice day at about 20 C, The majority of the bees were going out foraging for resources. 

There flowers are starting to come up around the area. More blossoms can be seen in trees. It has been a relatively mild winder with only a few nights going down to about 10 C then back up to about 14C to 23C during the day. 

Somehow the bees find some great pollen sources and you can see some bees have filled their back legs with some bright large yellow pollen.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rv5SUWiLSjc


----------

